# Get a Factory Letter on Your Old Ruger



## omrbh (Aug 22, 2011)

Some of you may be interested in finding out the configuration of your Ruger when it left the factory. You can call the nice lady at this number and she will help you and send you a Letter free if you ask. 1-603-2424


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Free ? You don't see that much from manufacturers. I think Colt charges something like $150 - $200.
I'm sure Ruger doesn't have to search back near as far since they have only been around since the late 40s while Colt has been around since the 1800s but still........
Good information. Thanks for posting.


----------



## omrbh (Aug 22, 2011)

That is correct! Ruger does not charge for this information, they will send you a confirmation letter on the firearm if you request it (free) and often a new Ruger catalog. Ruger is usually shut down for the holiday but starts back up middle of January. It takes 2 weeks to a month to get the letter, tho I have recieved them in as little as 4 days.
There was a very brief period when some of their records were damaged in a flood, but Ruger can probably give descriptions and ship dates on 99% or more of their firearms.


----------



## omrbh (Aug 22, 2011)

Another nice thing is one can quickly get info over the phone during the week should they find what they think is an unusual Ruger. When I was buying a lot of Rugers I carried their number in my billfold. A quick call would tell me exactly how the gun was shipped. ....barrel length, special finish grips etc. That way I knew if the piece had been altered.


----------

